# Sleeping Room Required?



## 4thorns (Nov 19, 2013)

In a single family residential home, is a "Bedroom" required by code? (IRC 2009 in this case) Can a set of building plans have no reference to sleeping quarters?

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## High Desert (Nov 19, 2013)

The definition of a dwelling unit includes permanent provsions for sleeping. So to comply with that I would think they need to designate the sleeping area so you can determine code compliance. I wouldn't approve the plans until they indicated where the sleeping area was.


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2013)

Efficiency???? One room house


----------



## 4thorns (Nov 19, 2013)

1st floor has Kitchen, living, bathroom and office. 2nd floor is an open concept, labeled on plan as Open Loft. It meets space requirements for habitable area and has an egress window.

With that said, the loft could be used as a sleeping area. It's just not labeled as such on the plans.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 19, 2013)

"Sleeping room"  (a room designed for sleeping purposes - no bed or closet required)

"sleeping area"  (an area where sleeping can take place - no bed or closet required)

"bedrooms"   (a room where sleeping can take place - no bed or closet required)

"An enclosed room with a door and which appears to be designed for, or which could likely be used for sleeping and includes rooms which may be identified as; den family room, study, office,library, etc..."

It doesn't matter what they call it, if it is any of the above, it must have a smoke alarm.   And every "sleeping room" shall have an emergency egress opening.


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2013)

4thorns said:
			
		

> 1st floor has Kitchen, living, bathroom and office. 2nd floor is an open concept, labeled on plan as Open Loft. It meets space requirements for habitable area and has an egress window.With that said, the loft could be used as a sleeping area. It's just not labeled as such on the plans.


Sorry meant to say seems like you could built an efficiency under it  one room

If you do not label the room as a bedroom it is not a bedroom just label it as something "

Family room"


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 19, 2013)

Some municipalities have specific requirement for bedrooms and generally follow IBMC articles

404.4.5 Other requirements.

Bedrooms shall comply with the applicable provisions of this code including, but not limited to, the light, ventilation, room area, ceiling height and room width requirements of this chapter; the plumbing facilities and water-heating facilities requirements of Chapter 5; the heating facilities and electrical receptacle requirements of Chapter 6; and the smoke detector and emergency escape requirements of Chapter 7.

404.4.1 Room area.

Every living room shall contain at least 120 square feet (11.2 m2) and every bedroom shall contain a minimum of 70 square feet (6.5 m2) and every bedroom occupied by more than one person shall contain a minimum of 50 square feet (4.6 m2) of floor area for each occupant thereof.


----------



## Yankee (Nov 19, 2013)

Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> "Sleeping room"  (a room designed for sleeping purposes - no bed or closet required)"sleeping area"  (an area where sleeping can take place - no bed or closet required)
> 
> "bedrooms"   (a room where sleeping can take place - no bed or closet required)
> 
> ...


What are you quoting from?


----------



## steveray (Nov 19, 2013)

Yankee said:
			
		

> What are you quoting from?


I think that is IPMC....


----------



## High Desert (Nov 20, 2013)

The bottom line is they have to show how it meets the definition of a dwelling. With that they have to show what room is been utilized with permanent provisions for sleeping IMO. It could actually be any room that has a minimum 70 sq. ft. with an EERO a smoke alarm. My living room meets the requirements for a sleeping room. It's about 180 sq. ft., has a patio door directly to the outside and has a combo smoke/C.O. alarm.

(exerpt from R106.1.1 Construction documents) "Construction documents shall be of sufficient clarity to indicate the location, nature and extent of the work proposed and show in detail that it will conform to the provisions of this code and relevant laws, ordinances, rules and regulations, as determined by the building official."

They are required to show how the building conforms to code including where the permanent provisions for sleeping are.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 20, 2013)

Single room occupancy-SRO

No need for egress window, you have a door.


----------



## steveray (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know how we got on single room, but good point mark....


----------



## mark handler (Nov 20, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> I don't know how we got on single room, but good point mark....


.

If it is a dwelling, yes it will have a sleeping room.

"The" Room is the Sleeping Room. just like a SRO.....


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 20, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Single room occupancy-SRONo need for egress window, you have a door.


How would a single room occupancy encompass a kitchen and bathroom as a single room?


----------



## cda (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.familyhomeplans.com/plan_details.cfm?PlanNumber=69801

Or

Motel 6


----------



## 4thorns (Nov 21, 2013)

So essentially, I'm under the assumption after reading all the replies, that plans are required to indicate a designated sleeping area in some way regardless of the room designations. Tho it may seem rather odd not to designate a "Bedroom"(s), as long as a sleeping area is designated then all is good. Although I realize there are reasons not to label too many bedrooms! ($$$)

If I bring you the set of plans for the house I described, and it contains 2 rooms that are suitable for sleeping (per code) then do I have to tell you which room I will actually sleep in on a permanent basis?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 21, 2013)

4thorns said:
			
		

> So essentially, I'm under the assumption after reading all the replies, that plans are required to indicate a designated sleeping area in some way regardless of the room designations. Tho it may seem rather odd not to designate a "Bedroom"(s), as long as a sleeping area is designated then all is good. Although I realize there are reasons not to label too many bedrooms! ($$$)If I bring you the set of plans for the house I described, and it contains 2 rooms that are suitable for sleeping (per code) then do I have to tell you which room I will actually sleep in on a permanent basis?


You could designate the loft and sleep in the bathroom if you so choose.


----------



## peach (Nov 21, 2013)

We have just done a BUNDLE of apartment units that are glorified studio apartments with well, a cubby hole for a sleeping area.  The EC wants to argue about AFCI ....


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 21, 2013)

>Yankee,

The definitions in parenthesis were mine, the last definition is used in our City Planning and Development Department, and it can also be found in various forms on Google.  (Sorry for the slow reply, but I don't get to read this board often enough to participate with any consistency.)



			
				Yankee said:
			
		

> What are you quoting from?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 21, 2013)

If you are looking at AFCIs all rooms, except Kitchens, Baths and laundry rooms should have them and will, under later editions of the codes.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> How would a single room occupancy encompass a kitchen and bathroom as a single room?


Gregg, the term "SRO" does not literally mean there is no bathroom.  According to HUD's definition, "SRO housing contains units for occupancy by one person. These units may contain food preparation or sanitary facilities, or both." http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/program_offices/comm_planning/homeless/programs/sro

More to the original point, you can have an "efficiency" or "0 bedroom" unit that shows a bathroom, and a living space with a small kitchen.  It doesn't matter if they call it a "bedroom" or "living space" or "great room".  If the applicant wants a building permit that makes it a legal residential occupancy, then they have to tell you so that you can plan check (planning and building codes) for that occupancy.

If the applicant wants to use that same exact space configuration as an executive office (here's an obscure reference: like Harrison Ford's office in "Gigi"), then fine, let the permit call it a B occupancy - - but then they can't legally use it as a residence, sell or rent it it as a residence, etc.


----------



## 4thorns (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies.

I've located all the code references posted here and appreciate the help. I'm dealing with this from a design standpoint and want to make sure

that the plans reflect the code as accurately as possible and at the same time, make the customer understand what's going on. I've found both

to be tough tasks at times as the codes can be a little vague. I hate to do it but when I'm stuck in a grey area, and pressed for time I leave it up to the

home buyer to hash it out with one of you inspectors to tell me what the plans need to show. I'd much rather talk to one of you myself and cut

out the middle man (not to mention possible miscommunication) but it doesn't always work that way!

Thanks again.


----------



## cda (Nov 23, 2013)

label each room for its use, yes a room can be used for multiple functions

If it is a play or family room then that is what it is


----------

